# What do I need for an F-250 conversion?



## boner (Dec 13, 2011)

I have the opportunity to buy a 2004 F-250 supercab 5.4 automatic without a plow.

This will be used to plow one driveway -- a 1/2 mile gravel driveway with grades of up to 14%.

Axle:
4400 Front GAWR

My father has a 1977 F-250 with an old plow on it--the kind with a hydraulic pump mounted on the engine and a chain controlling the plow drop. Unfortunately, this truck, like its predecessor, is about to snap on the frame rails.


1) Can I plow with 4400 front springs. I don't care if the front end droops as long as it is drivable.
2) Can I move the plow?
3) What would it cost to set up this truck to plow reasonably well?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

You can plow with a 4400lbs front axle
the old plow should stay on the old truck
around 5K +/- for a decent new unit for your truck.

A yearly coat of Fluid Film will help prevent frame rust.


----------



## boner (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks! Any downsides to using the 4400 springs? I can run a lighter plow.

A bit late on the frame -- the 86 F250 snapped in half while we were driving it, and the 77 is sagging.


----------



## MahonLawnCare (Nov 18, 2007)

you should be able to pick up a decent used meyer plow for around 1500 on craigslist that will fit your exact truck


----------



## xjsnake (Dec 9, 2011)

If you are looking at used plows be careful. Ford changed the F-250 slightly in the middle of the 2004 model year and the plow mounts for some plow brands are different depending on if you have an early 2004 or a late 2004.


----------



## boner (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks everyone!


----------

